# What kind of this painting is?



## kow092002 (Nov 2, 2018)

Hello,

May I know what do we call of this style of painting?
Is there any tutorial for this kind of painting?

Any help would be appreciated.:biggrin:


----------



## yarnart (Jul 5, 2018)

For me it's look like and indian ink - ink technique... But I have the feeling the picture have had serious digital rework.


----------



## vivekmelvin (Feb 7, 2019)

It's an ink painting but digitalized. It shows clearly on the picture.


----------



## pastelartprints (Sep 5, 2018)

I agree with others it is a painting but digitalized to make looking more interesting.


----------



## techojournal (Oct 25, 2019)

I think that's a combination of color pencil, watercolor, and digital enhancement. Check out littlethunder on Instagram. She's the artist of that work.


----------

